# Surefire L70 Laser



## flip (Mar 13, 2010)

I recently picked up a used Surefire L70 laser. I can't seem to find any info about it. Does anyone have any information about this laser that they can share? 

I don't really have anything to use it on but it looked cool. It was an impulse purchase. No one here ever has those do they? I'm curious if I wasted my money on some obsolete junk or if I bought something good.











http://img227.imageshack.us/i/surefirel70laser012.jpg/ 
http://img695.imageshack.us/i/surefirel70laser011.jpg/ 
http://img709.imageshack.us/i/surefirel70laser010.jpg/ 









http://img715.imageshack.us/i/surefirel70laser008.jpg/ 
http://img294.imageshack.us/i/surefirel70laser007.jpg/ 
http://img20.imageshack.us/i/surefirel70laser006.jpg/ 









http://img683.imageshack.us/i/surefirel70laser001.jpg/ 
http://img7.imageshack.us/i/surefirel70laser003.jpg/ 
http://img268.imageshack.us/i/surefirel70laser002.jpg/ 
http://img683.imageshack.us/i/surefirel70laser001.jpg/


----------



## Size15's (Mar 13, 2010)

It's one of the lasers that started it all - lasers mounted on weapons.

It's considered large and heavy and expensive compared to modern systems, but highly accurate, extremely durable - designed for and proven by military and specialist law enforcement teams over many years. Intended for those training and using their firearms on a regular (daily) basis where tactics and techniques are developed and honed requiring confidence in the reliability and consistency of their tools and equipment.

The L70 will fit on a U2 body (insert the SF123As 'backwards' as instructed by the L70), or a simple housing body can be created using an A21 Universal Housing Body, and either an A12 Lithium Battery Adapter, or an A19 adapter.
And of course a TailCap.

The difference between the A12 and the A19 is that the
A12 mounts forward for the A21 between the A21 and the Lamp Module (L70 etc)
A19 mounts rearward of the A21 between the A21 and the TailCap (Z41/Z49/Z59 etc)

SureFire's L70 uses a different mechanism to adjust the laser compared to cheaper alternatives. The laser diode is hard-mounted in the module and there are two prisms that can be rotated and locked for zeroing. There are graduated markings so that the L70 can be used on various weapons by simply adjusting the dials to previously determined (and noted) settings.
This eliminates springs and adjustment screws that can loosen from impact, vibration or recoil.

Al


----------



## flip (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Al. Mine has the 2 extenders on it that will take 2 CR123 batteries. I put a twisty tailcap from a 6P on it to test it and found it does work. I've ordered a Surefire U1212B tailcap with a pressure switch and on/off switch to use on it. I guess I now need to get an AR to mount this on.


----------



## carrot (Mar 13, 2010)

Pics, pretty please?


----------



## Size15's (Mar 13, 2010)

One of those 'extenders' should be the A21, which forms part of the U1212B so you won't need both.
If the other 'extender' is smooth (not knurled) then it is likely the A12 which you'll still need as the L70 has reduced performance, mostly shorter runtime, on only one SF123A.
Remember to observe the instructed battery polarity markings.

I'm interested where you managed to get the U1212B? eBay?
One of the SureFire.jp lists the generic UxxyyB as JP￥57,881 which is US$639.92!!

Their photo is of the U0606B so I wonder whether three 12" cables is going to be too long, too many?
(the Rocker Switch (on/off) has two cables)

I'm interested to see photos of your set-up once you get it all together


----------



## flip (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll post some photos as soon as the switch arrives.


----------



## flip (Mar 16, 2010)

The switch arrived so I added photos to the 1st post.


----------



## Size15's (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the photos - do you think the cables will be too long?
It would be good to see some photos of it mounted up

Also, I just realised ohgeez you've got an L70 (670nm) rather than the more normal L72 (635nm) and looking at the date of manufacturer of your L70 - Apr 1992 that makes it very old! So I'm going to try to find out when SureFire changed from the L70 to L72.

I note that it's labelled three DL1/3N batteries, or one DL223AC. I have to admit I wasn't aware of this DL1/3N battery being used.

I'm going to have to dig around in Laser Products Laser Sight Module history now... 

Edit: The first Solid State Laser Module for a firearm was SureFire's 7LSM (L70) in 1990.


----------



## flip (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm not sure if I'll even use the laser. I have some long barrel handguns that it might work on and not look too out of place. To me, it looks like it belongs on an AR or AK type long gun. The closest I can get to that style of rifle is an old 30 Carbine and I don't think it will look right on that. Several of my co-workers have AR's so I might see if one of them wants it. I hate to admit it but I have been having fun just playing with it around the house.


----------

